# Manus Railroad is Indoor



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello


I started my garden railway in the garden and reduce it on my floor again to assemble. Unfortunately, I had in my garden. No deposit for my locomotives and cars, I could not even get on the track and I could not connect to my home I always had to bring everything on the garden path and a short drive back was not possible. So I reluctantly to my garden railway which included on my floor is about 18m long and 5.5m wide to assemble again. There are some advantages in everything I can to stay on the track can go whenever I want whether it's raining, cold and no wax berries me **** my full tracks.


greeting


Manuela


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello 
I once made ​​a small movies of my conversion 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBTZcPh90u0 
greeting 
Manuela


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Manuela, 

Your movie is one of those private ones... 

Andrew


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello 
It is now more private 
greeting 
Manuela


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

No offense is ment by the following. 

Whatever translation German to English program you are using is not working. 

The first post is almost incomprehensible in English. 

Now that I can see the video now I understand what you were trying to say. 

I have to say thats a nice large space for a layout. I am also indoors, I wish I had space like that. Do you plan to do a finished layout with full scenery just like an HO layout?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice train room Manuela, and no wax berries... 

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK for all us Babelfish challanged folks here is my best stab at a translation of Manu's original post, I hope its fairly accurate:









I started my railway in the garden and a smaller track was built in my house.

Unfortunately, I had in my garden no storage for my locomotives and cars. 

I could not even leave them on the track and I could not connect the track to my home.

I always had to bring everything out through the garden path and a short connecting track back was not possible. 

So reluctantly I moved my garden railway inside my house and reassembled it again, it is about 18m long and 5.5m wide. 

There are some advantages as everything I have can stay on the track and can operate whenever I want whether it's raining or cold, and no wax berries to leave droppings all over my tracks.

Manu, please keep us posted on your progress , it looks like a nice layout in the making


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello


I got the http://www.accucraft.de/G931-01.jpg bought here in the U.S. on Ebay.


I'm looking forward very much to the day when I can pick it up from customs and I think they are in the hands.


greeting


Manuela


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

hello
I once made ​​a short movie of my system.
All turnouts are now wired and connected again with Rocrail, it came to some signal. Now I still have all the feedbacks on worn. That's not so bad because I can control my turnouts with Rocrail and I can drive and I am beginning with my landscape shape.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=270k89hGX…em-upload_owner

greeting
Manuela


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello
I built one of my 1,9m bridges to their destination on the structure in a simplified form, was the target of a leader.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgtwCwLkKGs&feature=em-upload_owner#action=share

greeting
Manuela


----------



## Manu (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello
I now have a new design made all the components to the catwalk and middle income who now has a width of 170 mm, ie top, bottom and sides are the same. This bridge is for my shadow station in question.
It can be a bit faster than the finished bridge with the running rust.
I will now produce only 2 times bridge parts and see how I can glue them together, as in the simple metal box bridge it will not go. It also missing another round material with the diameter 1,5mm as railing. Here is a film of the shell of the bridge you can also manufacture aluminum or plastic.




greeting
Manuela


----------

